# Exactly how does launch control work?



## BiGGieStuFF (Feb 20, 2002)

As much details as possible please. Is it some sorta button that you tap that automatically launches your car? Also, is there a neutral position on SMG? Can you still rev up and drop it into 1st?


----------



## exsilio (Mar 7, 2002)

Here are the instructions for the LC. Have fun. 

* Disengage the DSC 

* Place transmission in Sequential mode 6 (it won't go into S6 unless DSC is disengaged)

* Push shift stick forward (- symbol)

* Car will rev to 1500 RPM

* When you are ready to launch, release shift stick and hold on to your @!#$ cheeks.


The first time I did it I spun the tires pretty good, not intentionally of course, but the next two times were smooth. Even at only 1500 RPM it’s quite a boost off the line. Enjoy.


----------



## BiGGieStuFF (Feb 20, 2002)

Thanks 



exsilio said:


> *Here are the instructions for the LC. Have fun.
> 
> * Disengage the DSC
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

you have to mash the throttle after the stick is forward too, right?


----------



## exsilio (Mar 7, 2002)

d'oh! good call man! I forgot...heh heh

Okay revised steps 

* Disengage the DSC 

* Place transmission in Sequential mode 6 (it won't go into S6 unless DSC is disengaged) 

* Push shift stick forward (- symbol) and hold there

* Depress accelerator pedal all the way down (yes floor it)

* Car will rev to 1500 RPM 

* When you are ready to launch, release shift stick and hold on to your @!#$ cheeks.


----------

